# Stacked dimmer/receptacle?



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone have a source, for use in a single-gang box?


----------



## C.StichCon (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't think they exist, the dimmer units are too large to fit with a receptacle.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

The actual circuitry in a dimmer doesn't take up much space; the heat sink is what does. There's no technical reason such a unit couldn't be made. The only question is whether anyone's found it profitable to do so.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Easy just make one:










+










+










:laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll make you a deal. I'll fab the circuitry; you fab the high-end exterior face. :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tin, asked my EC buddy.
Said he's never heard of such a configuration.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Please don't tell me you want to dim a receptacle. :no:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Please don't tell me you want to dim a receptacle. :no:


Won't that lower the volume on the radio?:whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

griz said:


> Won't that lower the volume on the radio?:whistling:laughing::laughing:



Yes. 

It will also change the setting on your freezer so your food spoils, send ****ographic emails to your old girlfriend, erase your computer's hard drive and cause interference on your neighbor's TV reception. :thumbup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yes.
> 
> It will also change the setting on your freezer so your food spoils, send ****ographic emails to your old girlfriend, erase your computer's hard drive and cause interference on your neighbor's TV reception. :thumbup:


Can I get them in quantity?:clap::laughing::laughing::jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

griz said:


> Can I get them in quantity?:clap::laughing::laughing::jester:



Why?... so you can give them out as promotions to potential customers?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Why?... so you can give them out as promotions to potential customers?



No, got a neighbor that I'd like to install about a half dozen of them things in his house.:whistling:laughing::jester:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Please don't tell me you want to dim a receptacle. :no:


Okay, I won't tell you. :laughing:

It's for of all things, a vanity light. Don't ask.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

They do indeed make this.. or they did in the past. And when I say, "they" I don't really know who, but I'll take a picture of it the next time I go over to my client's house, take the cover off, and find out who manufactures it.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

tedanderson said:


> They do indeed make this.. or they did in the past. And when I say, "they" I don't really know who, but I'll take a picture of it the next time I go over to my client's house, take the cover off, and find out who manufactures it.


That would definitely be a new one on me. I’ve been in the trade for almost 30-years now and can’t say that I’ve ever seen one of those before.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, the HO wants me to swap it out with a regular switch because he changed over to CFL light bulbs and when he turns the dimmer, it makes them strobe.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

tedanderson said:


> but I'll take a picture of it the next time I go over to my client's house, take the cover off, and find out who manufactures it.


That would be sweet. Moot point on the job I was asking about it for, since we already bit the bullet and hacked out the block wall for a double box, but you never know when the next one will pop up. :thumbsup:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I have a few images here that I found by googling "dual dimmer"

Primarily the first one is identical to what my client has, however, it's set up for two lights rather than a light and fan. I'm sure that there is some sort of difference is between a light dimmer and a fan dimmer but I don't know what the risks would be if you substituted the fan dimmer for a light dimmer.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Ted, But I think Tin is looking for a dimmer over an outlet.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Here, then:











:laughing:​


----------

